# Spoon storage



## weekender2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

i have hundreds of spoons and looking for some ideas to store them on the boat


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

5 gallon bucket, shouldn't take too long to find the one you're looking for.


----------



## weekender2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

thhats kinda what i have now just tirred of grabbing a spoon and getting 30


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

I went to the craft store and got a piece of stiff 3/4" thick seat foam and cut it to size for an 11 x 14 x 3 plastic storage tray (same store). Cut little slits in the foam and it now stands up 70 spoons (all grouped by color family - for now). I also bought a 4" deep tray for my steelhead spoons. I think there is a commercial version for about 20 bucks, made this one for half that.

Marty


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Here it is:


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah that. I do the same exact thing, very cheap, simple and works like a charm. Hooks are seperated and the boat pounding does nothing to them, unlike when they are loose in bins.


----------



## boneheadmike (Jan 17, 2010)

I have this listed on craig's list for sale ?? Also have another one I am selling without lures. If interested email me at [email protected] 

Mike T. 

You can make changes to the content of your post. Your changes must still conform to the Terms of Use.[?]
*Willie 4 Panel Bait File w/Lures - $100*

Date: 2011-01-07, 1:15PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Willie Bait File--4 panel with spoons and J plugs. 
Holds a total of 168 lures (132 spoons and 34 J Plugs) 
Comes with 37 assorted spoons and 32 assorted J Plugs of different sizes and colors. These bait files are no longer made and are hard to find, especially with the J Plug panel. 

The bait file does have a crack in one of the panels and it has 6 missing springs. The crack could be easily repaired and the springs can be bought at any hardware. All in All it's in good condition. 


Location: Comins
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests























PostingID: 2148555620


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Maxi-Mate for salmon spoons, I do about the same as Marty with walleye spoons.......Mack


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

What size spoons? My handline spoons fit into boxes like this. If you have any boxes from electronics then the foam inside should be closed cell foam. Cut the foam to fit in the slots of the box. Cut slots in the foam to hold the spoons. Larger spoons I cut the slots at an angle.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Almost all my spoons are single hook. I have a small sheet of foam, approximately 12" x 12" glued to the inside of my aluminum river boat. The spoons that I'm using that day come off the snap and go onto the foam. I clean up back at the dock.


----------

